# Dremel tool holder



## prasad (Nov 27, 2014)

Using guidance received from experienced machinists of this forum I made this Dremel holder. I think it came out pretty good. When fully tightened the Dremel tool stops with its switch and speed control at the top which was what I wanted. 

I am sharing a few pictures. I am a beginner, all comments are welcome. 

Thank you
Prasad
Wynnewood PA


----------



## rebush (Nov 27, 2014)

Prasad: You did a great job. Pat yourself on the back.
Roger


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2014)

prasad said:


> Using guidance received from experienced machinists of this forum I made this Dremel holder. I think it came out pretty good. When fully tightened the Dremel tool stops with its switch and speed control at the top which was what I wanted.
> 
> I am sharing a few pictures. I am a beginner, all comments are welcome.
> 
> ...



Looks like a great job!  Congratulations!
So what is the secret to making the threads leave your "switch and speed control at the top"?

Curious,

CannonFodder

(Bob)


----------



## Andre (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice job on the holder.

The Dremel on the other hand, not a good TPG choice. The Bearings flex inside the plastic frame and leave a bad finish. Cheapo HF pencil grinders are way better, and faster.

I have a Dremel 4000 (same as yours) and a HF pencil grinder. Once you go pneumatic, you'll never go back. Quieter, no vibration, much smaller (easier to hold) faster so it cuts and doesn't push, gets colder not hotter, better bearings, and finite adjustable speed.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice Work!!!!!!
just take light cuts with the dremel , you'll be OK!!!


----------



## BRIAN (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi nice work on the Dremel, making best use of what you have is the way to go.
 Go to the top of the class.

Brian.


----------



## hman (Dec 3, 2014)

CannonFodder said:


> So what is the secret to making the threads leave your "switch and speed control at the top"?



Prasad, I love your design, and my apologies if I'm stealing your thunder here ... 

I fabricated several Dremel nose mounts for Rose Engines back in '08 and '09.  After drilling and tapping the hole, I test fit the Dremel, noted where it stopped, then skim cut the face of the mount to "time" the position.  The thread is 3/4"-12TPI, so for example a 1/2 turn adjustment would require cutting off 1/2 of 1/12", or .042"

PS - Dremel's spindle thread is 9/32"-40TPI


----------



## prasad (Dec 3, 2014)

CannonFodder said:


> Looks like a great job!  Congratulations!
> So what is the secret to making the threads leave your "switch and speed control at the top"?
> 
> Curious,
> ...



Bob

No secret here. I used a 3/4" milling cutter to mill down the  end where the Dremel enters the unit. It took about three attempts or cuts to get it right. 

Thanks
Prasad 
Wynnewood PA


----------



## jonkka (May 8, 2015)

prasad said:


> Bob
> 
> No secret here. I used a 3/4" milling cutter to mill down the  end where the Dremel enters the unit. It took about three attempts or cuts to get it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonkka (May 8, 2015)

Frank Ford of frets.com talked about the loose bearing problem. He used a rubber band wrapped around the bearing. Not loose any more. No more problem.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 9, 2015)

Hmm. Interesting. I rarely use my Dremel. I wanted the cheap HF one but my wife got me the way over priced Dremel. The HF one used to be better but that was a few years ago. I have one of the tiny bench grinders with attachable pencil grinder that I'm planning to use when I get to that project.


----------



## jonkka (May 9, 2015)

I have burned out too many HF motors. I have found it cheaper to buy heavy duty units than replace for anything I use a lot. Dremel's 398 is my favorite.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 9, 2015)

I think the Dremels are junk myself.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 9, 2015)

I have a HF grinder(orange one) I have $10 in that I have worked hard over the last 20 years. It is just now starting to ware out. Still runs tho but if it gives up is ghost tomorrow it has been a good one.


----------



## jonkka (May 10, 2015)

I bought that grinder myself. Burned it up in a day. About 3 hours. Bought the better one. Took 2 days. Bought a Dewalt. That was 3 years ago.
Burned out the HF oscillating tool. Got the Dremel multi max, am happy. Started with Dremel moto-tool 35 years ago. Still have my first one. 
Now have 6. Good medium range tool.

What are you comparing Dremel to that it seems like junk? Something comparable?


----------



## kingmt01 (May 10, 2015)

jonkka said:


> I bought that grinder myself. Burned it up in a day. About 3 hours. Bought the better one. Took 2 days. Bought a Dewalt. That was 3 years ago.
> Burned out the HF oscillating tool. Got the Dremel multi max, am happy. Started with Dremel moto-tool 35 years ago. Still have my first one.
> Now have 6. Good medium range tool.
> 
> What are you comparing Dremel to that it seems like junk? Something comparable?



I can't speak about the newest grinders that HF is selling but that old orange one has lived a hard life & holding up well. I bought the blue one I think about 10 years ago first to keep a grinder on one & a brush on the other but it ended up seeing some hard times also. Running it as a wet cutter for concert block. I DON'T SUGGEST ANYONE USE THIS AS A WET CUTTER. Only problem with them has been the blue one had a screw on the wiring lose that cause some smoke & took me 5 minutes to fix.

I finally bought the Variable Speed Oscillating Multifunction Power Tool that had been returned so it coast me $10 I think. I don't know which item number without looking tho.  I love this little saw. I use it all the time also. I even way over work it mostly cause if it is in my hands I don't want to go get the right tool.

I have used Dewalt, Dermel, Bosch, Skill, Black & Decker, Bluepoint, Porter Cable, Hitachi, Milwaukee, Makita, Ryobi, & I'm sure there has been others. I didn't include store names or one time use tools.

I loved Porter Cable back in the day. They were a little ugly but lasted well. The top names are not what they were 20 years ago. They are just as junky as anything you get from HF. I have had the best luck out of Hitachi over all. Of I need a part for one of my HF tools I usually look to one of the other name brands to get it. 

Not to belittle your opinion but it really sounds bias to me. If your really having that much terrible with power tools I suggest keeping in mind where your hand placement on the tool is. Covering up those air holes will kill them fast. That is another thing I hate about the Dremel, it just seems to naturally drift in my hands to where I'm blocking the holes.

As far as is the HF multi grinding tool better then the Dremel? I don't know. I don't have a HF one & only used it maybe an hour total. I also don't use these too much. They are light weight but have a purpose. I use them when I get in a bind.

I'm not a brand hatter. I hate paying more for the same thing because of the brand.

I had a painted gas powered tool one time that the sticker fail off & showed it was another brand before that. The Matco tool man showed me a box of putty knives that one was his, Snap on, & Mac.

So are you sure you are really getting what you pay for?


----------



## kingmt01 (May 10, 2015)

Prasad

Sorry to drag this of topic. Good job on the tool holder. Even if you decide to upgrade I'll sure you will find use for this even then.


----------

